# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Algemene medische vragen >  bloed klaarkomen

## Eric136

Bij het klaarkomen kwam er bloed uit.
Wat zou dit kunnen zijn? Is dit normaal?
Kunnen jullie me meer uitleg geven?

Alvast bedankt

----------

